# Stuffed Animals Imported to UAE



## rickzski (Aug 10, 2011)

Has anyone reading this imported stuffed animals with them from the US to Abu Dhabi? I just read on a random US shipping company's website that stuffed animals cannot be imported to the UAE. If this is true, my 3 year old daughter is going to be devastated, as she has about 100 of them she plays with every day. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

rickzski said:


> Has anyone reading this imported stuffed animals with them from the US to Abu Dhabi? I just read on a random US shipping company's website that stuffed animals cannot be imported to the UAE. If this is true, my 3 year old daughter is going to be devastated, as she has about 100 of them she plays with every day. Can anyone confirm this?


do you mean she has 100 stuffed animals?



or 100 cuddly toys, like teddy bears??


----------



## rickzski (Aug 10, 2011)

Cuddly toys like Teddy bears.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

rickzski said:


> Cuddly toys like Teddy bears.


I'm not in the UAE, but I'd be VERY surprised if you can't take them

I know you can BUY them there!


----------



## rickzski (Aug 10, 2011)

You bring up a good point. The term "stuffed animals" must be literal. Now I'm thinking we can bring her toys. Thanks.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

rickzski said:


> Cuddly toys like Teddy bears.


I thought you meant stuffed animals too - was a bit freaked out!!!

No problems with cuddly toys.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

rickzski said:


> You bring up a good point. The term "stuffed animals" must be literal. Now I'm thinking we can bring her toys. Thanks.


Stuffed animals = taxidermy. 

Your daughter's soft toys are fine.


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

LOL 


/thread


----------



## rickzski (Aug 10, 2011)

Feeling a bit silly now.


----------

